# End BSL protests today



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

I just thought I would share some pictures from the end BSL protest today in Westminster. We got lots of signatures on the petition and lots of interest from people all over the world. We had Anthony Head, Peter Egan and Robert Alleyne there too :2thumb: There were more protests in Brighton, Glasgow, Manchester, Hampshire and Wales. Hopefully the protests will be going worldwide next year :no1:

END BSL!!
































This lady spent pretty much the whole protest (4 hours) in the cage :no1:


































































END BSL PROTEST WESTMINSTER 2012 - YouTube

Lennox's Lantern (END DSL PROTEST WESTMINSTER 2012) - YouTube


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3877261163435


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, good on all concerned! :2thumb:


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopefully there is going to be another protest in London sometime in August and some in October :2thumb: Lets put an end to this stupid law :no1:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Quite disappointed i didn't know this was going on ( i live under a bit of a rock at the moment)...id of been on the next train to London! Looked like a good turnout though, good on all involved. Shall do my best to be at the next few though :2thumb:


----------



## Tommys Mum (Feb 11, 2012)

Saw a couple of people at Peterbrough train station with end BSL t-shirts on on Saturday, wondered where they were heading.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Fantastic! Well done to all those who do not sit idly by but get off their backsides and fight x


----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

It was my first but definitely not my last. I will be at all the future protests  I will add all the information about protests on here (either on this or Dans username). If anyone wants to join the Facebook groups pm me and I will link you to them, the protests will be worldwide next year so anyone who isn't in the UK can also join the group and someone will help you set up a protest


----------



## Cocoa (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, thats amazing.
Good on all of you. :notworthy:

I am going to head along to the next one 

We have to stop this before they start turning on other bully breeds - they have done enough damage as it is.

Some of our beautiful babies.. do these look vicious to you?



























































































Sorry, got a bit carried away there :blush: 
Excuse the state of the lawn in the last pic - the dogs ruin it, hence why they have their own bit of garden to mess up!


**SAY NO TO BSL! DEED NOT BREED! **


Bry x


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Whoever PM'ed me on my other account (kitkat_) can you please PM me on this account as I can only access my other account on my phone and I cant get the links on there . Thank you


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

I just found some videos from the protest 

First is this one which is some video clips from the protest and edited clips of the interviews - ANTI BSL PROTEST LONDON JULY 14TH 2012 on Vimeo

This is the full interview with Naill Lester who runs a rescue and is also a dog warden in SE London - Naill Lester Full Interview July 14th 2012 on Vimeo

The last one is the full interview with Carol Bell who is the owner of 2 exempted "pitbull types" - Carol Bell Interview July 14th 2012 on Vimeo


It is also looking like the next protest will be on the 12th of August at Old Palace Yard but the date isn't definite yet :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Cocoa said:


> Wow, thats amazing.
> Good on all of you. :notworthy:
> 
> I am going to head along to the next one
> ...


gorgeous pups :flrt: i love mastiffs and that baby bordeux is GORGEOUS!

first dog to bite me was a bull mastiff lmao he was a mean bugger with a bad attitude, but he's one of thousands that i've looked after over the past 9 years and i still love every one i meet :blush:


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like the next protest will be on the 12th of August at Old Palace Yard 11AM-3PM but needs to be confirmed, will post more info when I have it


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

Well its official! The next protest is on the 12th of August from 12-5pm. Police have given us permission to protest whenever we like, we just need to tell them we are doing it rather than wait for permission now. Lets get as many people as possible involved in this!! 

If anyone wants the group/event links to the facebook pages or any more information just send me a PM and I will get back to you :2thumb:


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Tomorrow at the protest against BSL we are going to lay flowers at 3pm for all the dogs lost to BSL. Please anyone unable to attend, can you please share or repost this picture on facebook or any forums ect. for all the innocent dogs that have been killed.
A big thank you to anyone who reposts this.


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Well the protest on the 12/08/12 went well. Got some more pictures to share. Next protest should be on the 29/09/12


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd really like to get involved and help, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Next protest should be mid October


----------



## Cocoa (Feb 23, 2012)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> gorgeous pups :flrt: i love mastiffs and that baby bordeux is GORGEOUS!
> 
> first dog to bite me was a bull mastiff lmao he was a mean bugger with a bad attitude, but he's one of thousands that i've looked after over the past 9 years and i still love every one i meet :blush:


Sorry evilshiddenclaws I have only just noticed this!
Thankyou! Yes they are big softies.
:flrt:


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

Anthony Head!


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

kitkat2 said:


> Well the protest on the 12/08/12 went well. Got some more pictures to share. Next protest should be on the 29/09/12


Where will that one be?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Giles!!! :flrt::flrt:

Any protests that aren't going to be a million miles away? (in west midlands)


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Rojugi said:


> Where will that one be?


Its not going to be that date now, likely be mid October due to other protests on that weekend. I will update this thread with a definite date when there is one  :2thumb:



em_40 said:


> Giles!!! :flrt::flrt:
> 
> Any protests that aren't going to be a million miles away? (in west midlands)


I think most protests (apart from London) are going to be in June/July, I will PM you the Facebook links for the events


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

BUMP!!

No definite date yet. Mid-end of October :2thumb:


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

DATE CONFIRMED!!

‎13th of October 
12:00 - 5.00pm 
Old Palace Yard, Westminster

:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

That date is a 

SATURDAY

(just to save having to look it up)


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Are steps not already being taken to end the BSL? 

I filled out a governemtn questionnaire recently i', sure it had something to do with changing the way BSL works.


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Rojugi said:


> That date is a
> 
> SATURDAY
> 
> (just to save having to look it up)


Thanks, I forgot that bit :bash: lol




DavieB said:


> Are steps not already being taken to end the BSL?
> 
> I filled out a governemtn questionnaire recently i', sure it had something to do with changing the way BSL works.


I know there are lots of petitions and questionnaires but I'm pretty sure we are the biggest group for the protests, raising awareness ect. and we also have a petition that we get singed by passers-by on the day aswell as 100's of friends and families signatures. Got quite a few celebrities involved ect too.

If anyone wants a copy of the petition please PM and I will send you the document and the address to send the completed petitions too 

Thanks everyone


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

This was a government initiative not a protest.


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump up!

Saturday the 13th of October 2012

:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

*13/10/2012

Old Palace Yard, Westminster

Now at 13.30-17.00 due to wreath laying ceremony at 12.30*


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

Laying down flowers and reading of the scroll to remember some of the angels lost to BSL

Anti BSL Protest - 12/08/12 - YouTube


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Not long now :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

not long nowwwww :2thumb:


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Got some pictures


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

send me the details you have our full support we run a dog groomers maybe we could get a patition up and running for you


----------



## Danchurch (Jun 8, 2012)

Next protest confirmed

Saturday 13th of April, 1pm - 5pm


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------

